# Getting my cat to come in at night...help!



## bonfire0 (Jun 4, 2008)

Can anyone think of a way I can encourage one of my two cats to come in at night? They are both the same age and yet one is happy to run in when the dinner bell is called whereas the other would happily stay out all night. We end up having to chase the poor thing around the garden which is not nice for anyone concerned.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

is there nothing he favours??? like a toy or cat nips or human food maybe to tempt him in????

i think chasing it mite be half ya prob aswell lol...maybe he assosiates coming in wiv being chased???

im not really a cat person so maybe some otha cat peeps can suggest better things.

ps..u posted in wrong part of forum  should be in the cat training and behaiviour.part lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

cats are more likely to want to stay out and wander off if entire.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> cats are more likely to want to stay out and wander off if entire.


Good point...specially if there is a female in heat.... are they breeding this time of year???


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

My best suggestion is food and getting the cat used to coming when you call. Try bringing them in slightly earlier when they're not expecting to be locked up - worth a shot?

I don't let my cats out anymore but they always come when I call because they think they're going to get something. Keep calling their name and when they do respond which with cats can be erratic give them a treat - this may make them think they're getting something.

Try not to chase them - like you said this is no fun for anyone concerned.
Cats are not easy to train - has to be something in it for them and if they're more concerned at staying out than a tasty snack you may have trouble.

Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Good point...specially if there is a female in heat.... are they breeding this time of year???


cats will breed any time of year!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> cats will breed any time of year!


really??? wow ya learn a new thing every day  i thort there was perticular times they bred??? coz going by my many classified check ups i have found some people finding it difficult to find a kitty to buy, or does that only go for the moggies???

sorry to sound thick but i must know...and learn


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> really??? wow ya learn a new thing every day  i thort there was perticular times they bred??? coz going by my many classified check ups i have found some people finding it difficult to find a kitty to buy, or does that only go for the moggies???
> 
> sorry to sound thick but i must know...and learn


They have to be in heat - the cycles usually only take place Mar-Sept when the days are longer - they can be in heat for 2 weeks maybe more and during the season they will come into heat every couple of weeks until they are mated and get pregnant.

It is usually quite obvious if you're cat is in heat - alot of wailing - rubbing herself against things - sticking her bits in the air and wiggling - some may not be so clear but in my cat it was so obvious it was embarrassing


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I can't offer any advice sorry for your cat who doesn't want to come in because all our cats are indoor cats. I'm sure someone on here will be able to help though 



Eolabeo said:


> really??? wow ya learn a new thing every day  i thort there was perticular times they bred??? coz going by my many classified check ups i have found some people finding it difficult to find a kitty to buy, or does that only go for the moggies???
> 
> sorry to sound thick but i must know...and learn


Indoor cats will come into heat all year round because indoors, the home is warm, the lights are on, and their bodies don't notice the change in the seasons. Some breeds will call far more frequently than others. Our Orientals and Siamese will come into call every few weeks and will call anywhere from 5-9 days each call  The problem with this is the risk of Pyo so they have to be monitored very closely.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> They have to be in heat - the cycles usually only take place Mar-Sept when the days are longer - they can be in heat for 2 weeks maybe more and during the season they will come into heat every couple of weeks until they are mated and get pregnant.
> 
> It is usually quite obvious if you're cat is in heat - alot of wailing - rubbing herself against things - sticking her bits in the air and wiggling - some may not be so clear but in my cat it was so obvious it was embarrassing


LOL a lil cat tart  haha. ty for ur reply 


Schimmel said:


> I can't offer any advice sorry for your cat who doesn't want to come in because all our cats are indoor cats. I'm sure someone on here will be able to help though
> 
> Indoor cats will come into heat all year round because indoors, the home is warm, the lights are on, and their bodies don't notice the change in the seasons. Some breeds will call far more frequently than others. Our Orientals and Siamese will come into call every few weeks and will call anywhere from 5-9 days each call  The problem with this is the risk of Pyo so they have to be monitored very closely.


ty to for ur reply 

its not like im gonna breed cats but i always like to know about these things  thx again u 2


----------

